# All-American Snack



## Cookinggal (Aug 16, 2008)

All-American Snack

3 cups thin pretzel sticks
4 cups Wheat Chex®
4 cups Cheerios®
13 ounces can salted peanuts
1 teaspoon garlic salt
1 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt
2 tablespoons grated parmesan cheese
1/4 cup melted butter

In large mixing bowl or slow-cooking pot, mix together pretzels,
cereals, and peanuts. Sprinkle with garlic salt, celery salt, seasoned
salt, and cheese. Pour melted butter over all; toss until well mixed.
Cover and cook in slow-cooking pot on low 3 to 4 hours. Uncover the
last 30 to 40 minutes. Serve as appetizer or snack.


----------



## Bilby (Aug 16, 2008)

Certainly an appetiser to keep the drinks flowing with!! ;-)


----------



## letscook (Aug 16, 2008)

I Love Monkey Munch Snack

Monkey Munch


9 cups Chex cereal (any variety)
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar


Put chex in a large bowl and put aside.
Place chocolate chips, peanut butter and butter into a quart-sized microwavable bowl.
Stir the ingredients together.
Microwave the mixture uncovered for a minute on "high." Stir the mix again and continue to zap in thirty second intervals until it mixes smoothly.
Add the vanilla and stir.
Put combination into a 2-gallon, Ziploc freezer bag.
Add powdered sugar, seal the bag and shake until distributed.
Spread Monkey Munch out on wax paper to cool and dry.
Keep refrigerated in an airtight container for storage.


----------



## piesncakes (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought I would share with you guys my award winning salsa recipe. 
I have won 2 regional salsa fiesta cook off competitions with this recipe. Enjoy  

*Caution* This is spicy!


----------



## QSis (Sep 16, 2008)

Cookinggal said:


> All-American Snack
> 
> 3 cups thin pretzel sticks
> 4 cups Wheat Chex®
> ...


 
I have made a similar recipe almost every Christmas since I was a teenager!

I use Wheat, Rice and Corn Chex, veg. oil instead of butter, and a healthy sprinkling in Worcestershire, in addition to the above mix.  Mixed in two disposable aluminum roasting pans, baked for at least 2 hours, stirring every 15 minutes, until the cereal is dry and crispy.

I am addicted to this mix, which is called "Chex Mix" or "Scramble" in my family.

Wish I had some now!

Lee


----------



## Constance (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought you were going to say popcorn.

We used to make a great big batch of Chex Mix every Christmas, using 2 corn, 2 wheat and and 1 rice Chex, a big can (large coffee can size) of fancy mixed nuts, another of peanuts or cashews, depending on the pocket book, and the same amount each of canned French Fried onion rings, potato stix (baby french fries), and pretzles. We doused it with a mixture of melted butter, Worchester sauce, garlic salt and Cajun seasoning. 

I'd wrap 1 or 2 lb. coffee cans with wrapping paper and attach a big bow to the top for gifts. In one of our more prosperous years, DH had enough Bailey's cans saved up that we used those for our special friends.


----------

